# Open Web Floor Truss insulation options



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Insul-web helps support them. 

Most insulation depots should have them.


----------



## Bodo (Nov 29, 2016)

Windows on Wash said:


> Insul-web helps support them.
> 
> Most insulation depots should have them.


That might be an option, but will need to get with the inspector to see if he'll allow it. 

These trusses are 20" deep and we're putting R30 insulation in and that only fills about half the depth. I was instructed that the paper has to be in contact with the subfloor...


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi Bodo and welcome to the forum. I'll have to do some searching on the paper against the bottom of the floor (if you go this direction) but one of the experts in the field stated that paper to the warm side of a home was not intended for basements. It will be tough to find but his logic was good. Having said that, in either case I don't like exposed fiberglass insulation. The mice do and heat, air, and moisture pass right through it.

Now, as for going that direction, there might be a better option, insulate the foundation walls and condition that space. Much easier to insulate the walls than those geometric trusses and you solve the dilemma of what to do with the basement, vent or no vent.

Any flexibility as to where that insulation goes?

Bud


----------

